# I designed and built a spindle lock mechanism



## Juanca (Feb 14, 2021)

For those who own a PM-833T and 833TV, I'm sure that you've found that locking the spindle is not easy. I have developed a spindle lock mechanism. Please see the attached photos. If you are interested, email me at jcpiderit@gmail.com


----------



## zjtr10 (Feb 14, 2021)

Looks like a good idea


----------



## 7milesup (Feb 14, 2021)

Great job!
But, the head on the 833T is very different with the geared head, although it has been a long time since I had my front panel off.


----------



## parshal (Feb 14, 2021)

I have an 833TV.  I'm interested.  I've been using a butterfly air ratchet that doesn't require me to lock it.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Feb 14, 2021)

Deleted . Under mods area .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

Deleted . Under mods approval .


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 14, 2021)

Please post some detailed photos and dimensions, for those who may want to modify their mill. Thats how we do it here.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 14, 2021)

That looks amazing.
well done.


----------

